# Looking for Craftsman c950-52118-2 Manual



## claudza (12 mo ago)

Hello,

I was given a snowblower from my dad when he upgraded, the belts are starting to look like they need to be replaced. I cannot find the manual to obtain the required part numbers for the belts. Any help tracking down the manual or a parts diagram would be extremely helpful!

also any online stores that sell quality belts? i live in Canada and have a Canadian Tire close but have not had great success with the belts they sell.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

claudza said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was given a snowblower from my dad when he upgraded, the belts are starting to look like they need to be replaced. I cannot find the manual to obtain the required part numbers for the belts. Any help tracking down the manual or a parts diagram would be extremely helpful!
> 
> also any online stores that sell quality belts? i live in Canada and have a Canadian Tire close but have not had great success with the belts they sell.


Welcome to SBF claudza. Here is a link to the parts manual- C950-52118-2, C950-52110-2.pdf - Google Drive 

Found here- Sears Parts Diagrams - PartsBay.ca


----------



## claudza (12 mo ago)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## sysgenss (24 d ago)

claudza said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was given a snowblower from my dad when he upgraded, the belts are starting to look like they need to be replaced. I cannot find the manual to obtain the required part numbers for the belts. Any help tracking down the manual or a parts diagram would be extremely helpful!
> 
> also any online stores that sell quality belts? i live in Canada and have a Canadian Tire close but have not had great success with the belts they sell.


I also have a Craftsman c950-52118-2 snowblower what were the make & part numbers of the belts that you acquired for yours?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF sysgenss. The part numbers from the link above are.
Drive belt part # 579932 and measures 3/8" x 33.13" sears 579932 for sale | eBay
Auger belt part # 3887 and measures 1/2" x 31.5" sears 3887 for sale | eBay


----------



## sysgenss (24 d ago)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF sysgenss. The part numbers from the link above are.
> Drive belt part # 579932 and measures 3/8" x 33.13" sears 579932 for sale | eBay
> Auger belt part # 3887 and measures 1/2" x 31.5" sears 3887 for sale | eBay


Grunt. Thanks much appreciated.


----------

